# HOW CAN THIS BE???



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

http://missoulian.com/news/opinion/colu ... 963f4.html

GOOD READ!!!

Somethings not right here these fellas told me they were saving us from the wolves?

NRA says stay away!

My world has crashed!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

HMMMMM. I guess once a group heads off in a direction it's hard to turn them around. Stand tall UWC!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> HMMMMM. I guess once a group heads off in a direction it's hard to turn them around. Stand tall UWC!


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

> This organization [SFW] is making a concerted effort to make inroads into Montana using the wolf as their rallying cry. The group has advocated wolf management positions that could result in wolf RELISTING. The wolf is the group's "cash cow," helping fund their efforts to privatize wildlife for the benefit of the few. All to the detriment of the average Montana hunter.


Very interesting......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

It is on the internet so it MUST be true...Oh lord help us all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> It is on the internet so it MUST be true...Oh lord help us all.


Great comeback...... :?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > It is on the internet so it MUST be true...Oh lord help us all.
> ...


I didn't think it deserved a "comeback". What, are we in Jr High? I posted a response to a VERY similar article misquoting the exact same misquote to spin their own agenda. In fact MY response is the ONLY one that came from the source. Comeback? Bart, you are silly.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


So you (the parent) went to Don Peay (the child in trouble) and asked him, "Did you eat the cookie from the cookie jar?" and he said "NO SIR!".

So there; my child did not eat that cookie because he told me so. Kids lie and so do power hungry lobbyist's with agendas. It's funny how the only credible source can be the liar/child himself.

Do you not find it odd that so many sources have quoted him saying all these things? That there is actually a published response from the NRA warning about the misleading claims from SFW?

http://www.montanasportsmenalliance.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/NRA-press-release.pdf


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

...and the media NEVER lies.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Of course they do. But in this case it's too many persons and organizations (national level orgs. mind you) stating the same thing. I am not saying i believe one more than the other but I will say I am keeping a very suspicious ear to the ground when it come to SFW. BTW I used to be a member and supporter of SFW way back in the beginning. Too many things have happened and I have turned away from being their supporter as have many not just here on the UWN but elsewhere. I applaude any effort from any organization to promote conservation but I will not have blind faith. I reserver that for our creator.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Anytime you see a turtle up on top of a fence post, you know he had some help.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Anytime you see a turtle up on top of a fence post, you know he had some help.


And if you don't want that turtle to die, you better help it get back on the ground.......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> I applaude any effort from any organization to promote conservation but I will not have blind faith.


I 100% agree.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Everyone has an agenda! We want wolf control. But beware that if you give SFW the only key to that cage you are having to deal with there methods to open the gate. Don Peavy or "the Don" as some like to call him (come on) you would hope had a high moral code. That being said take a look at who on this forum really supports him and calls the loudest for his prays. Seems that it would be those with the most to gain by land owner hunting rights being changed ie.. landowners, outfitters, sporting good organizations. But remember this is an oganization and as such you can turn the head of the beast as it is said by joining and getting "The Don" removed. This is not an ownership of one but of the group. All in all I feel that we as sportsman (not outfitters) should band together and stand for the rights of individual hunters not just the organizations. I for one plan to join because I hope to effect the change I believe in. It may not be perfect but enough of us join to help steer and it will get better. As it is said you don't jump out of a boat when you spring a leak in the middle of a lake, you grab a bucket and start bailing. And right now SFW are the only boat a float.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It is amazing how many Tards will drink from sfws cup filled with urine and date rape drugs.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It is amazing how many Tards will drink from sfws cup filled with urine and date rape drugs.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> It is amazing how many Tards will drink from sfws cup filled with urine and date rape drugs.


Is it like this?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha Bowhunter I can see that you learned well in the SFW brainwashing school.

Here is what I found out from reading about this issue.

The SFW had a bill that was known as the Hatch-Rehberg bill. This bill had no chance whatsoever. SFW introduced this bill one month before the Montana, Idaho wolf delisting bill. The bill that SFW introduced never even got a committee hearing during the month it was introduced. Even as of today, this bill that SFW introduced has never even made it out of committee.

Everyone that was involved in this whole process knew that the SFW bill didn't even have a chance, including SFW. The SFW bill never even got a committee vote.

SFW had 60 supporters and not even the sponsors of this bill tried to fight to get the bill out of committee. SFW needed 269 votes in Congress. They were 209 votes short in Congress and only 1 vote short in the Oval Office. No one in their right mind would even try to fight those kinds of odds so naturally they just let the bill sit in committee.

So for whatever reason SFW and BGF chose to fight against the one bill that had a chance which was the Montana/Idaho bill. This bill has proven to be the real answer to the wolf problem.

When SFW was fighting against this bill then SFW said the MT/ID bill would get shot down in court, They said it wouldn't solve any problems. SFW believed it would also screw WY in the future.

Like always SFW is wrong on a lot of issues and the bill has stood up in the Federal District Courts process and also the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals. This bill also created a for the December delisting that happened in the Great Lakes states. The MT/ID bill also allowed the good old state of WY to continue their fight with USFWS and WY will likely get their wolf hunting season sometime this fall.

Bowhunter you will have to ask DON face to face why SFW/BGF why they wanted to kill the Montana/Idaho delisting bill. Let me know if Don can answer you with a straight face. SFW was wrong on all accounts. I haven't even read one article stating that SFW denies trying to kill this bill. If there is one then post it.

Of course you will hear a different version from DON himself. BUT the facts are out there. I admit I don't know all the answers since the whole thing is a big mess, but it's funny that SFW tries to take credit for the wolf delisting when they were the ones fighting against it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It is amazing how many Tards will drink from sfws cup filled with urine and date rape drugs.


Wow...Tard?? Impressive. Pretty big and educated talk hiding from behind a computer screen. _(O)_ :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

CS...didn't you already post this?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bwhntr

It seems you are where I was about 8 years ago. I was uneducated and was political attending all the meetings ect. Being a bowhunter I watched sfw destroy my chances at the henry mountains by cutting the archery tags almost in half and then give those tags to themselves. I watched them destroy ar501. I've watched them get rid of state wide archery. Ive watched them back door deal multiple items because the use my tags and force their agenda down my throat. I've watched them march their rifle rut agenda and raise the age objectives on the elk until I will never be able to draw an elk tag. My kids wont either. All you have to do is look at the draw odds and its obvious its a Pyramid scheme. This is only the tip of what there pork sword has done to make utahs public land a giant cwmu for those who can afford to purchase the tags.

Its too bad you being a bowhunter and your to "small minded" to understand the big picture.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pathetic response...So anyone who has a differing opinion than yours is a tard, uneducated, and small minded? Interesting. I hope one day I am as wise as you. :roll: 
This is the sad thing about discussions on these websites. There are no discussions, just people trying to talk over others. Then when they can't get their point across they settle for name calling and belittling. Lol, I find it quite funny, so don't think I am offended.

BTW, I am not "new" to SFW, nor do I attend "all the meetings". Maybe you need to educate yourself on who you are talking to before you spout off. _(O)_ 8)

To quote a FB post from my friend Bart (pro):



> *When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser*.


----------

